# abalone shell source



## CrimsonKeel (Jul 23, 2018)

Im looking for a source of small particles of abalone.  the plan is to attach them to a tube and cast them.  Most places are selling the entire shell or pieces too big for what i want.  most likely 1-2mm across is what i need.


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 23, 2018)

Check letterhead sign supply. They sell smaller pieces and the dust. Random sizes as I remember.


----------



## KiwiBob (Jul 23, 2018)

I can pick up whole Paua (abalone) shells off the beach. Im happy to send you some at N/C if you pay for the shipping.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 23, 2018)

When I first began making abalone shell pens the pieces were random sizes and thicknesses.  I began by spray painting the tubes black and using medium CA to glue them to the tube.  If the pieces were too big I used wire cutters to cut them smaller.  After they were glued to the tube I would lightly sand them down to the thickness I needed.  I would start on a belt sander and finish on the lathe to make sure they were below the bushings for casting.  I polished them on the lathe and them wiped them down with Denatured alcohol prior to casting with Silmar 41.  Make sure you wear a respirator and not breath in shell dust.  

Here’s a Parker style twist pen I made with them back around 2010 .http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...alone-classic-twist-classic-twist-abalone.jpg


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 23, 2018)

John, That’s a great looking pen! Obviously more work than how they are currently done but it looks awesome.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jul 24, 2018)

KiwiBob said:


> I can pick up whole Paua (abalone) shells off the beach. Im happy to send you some at N/C if you pay for the shipping.



ill keep this in mind if the other place doesnt work.  thank you for the offer


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 9, 2018)

HEY!   Check online or locally if you have the store nearby .... but when I want abalone shell pieces I go to Jo-Ann's Fabrics and Crafts supplies.

I bought several of their 12-oz bags to take home and play with ... they weren't more than about 7 or 8 bucks.  (oops, i guess they are sold in 24oz and 32oz sizes, lol...)


Side note, however ... the WHITE is perfectly good natural stuff.  The blue, black and other colors, while they LOOK nice at first, are dyed.  Wash them VERY WELL to ensure no excess product is going to spread throughout your acrylic when you cast or glue.

*DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TURN THIS PRODUCT NORMALLY.  The material is a form of calcium phosphate (bone) that can chip and shatter and break loose from the matrix material you have them cast or glued into.  SAND THEM DOWN FROM START TO FINISH AND USE VERY GOOD AIR FILTRATION AND VACUUM TO KEEP THE DUST DOWN.  The use of a FULL FACEMASK is highly recommended if you like your eyes the way they are, even if you sand it down!*

Oh, here it is online ... 

https://www.joann.com/large-polished-crushed-shells-24oz/14158273.html


----------

